# PAKISTANI, RUSSIAN SHIPS TO PARTICIPATE IN JOINT EXERCISES IN BLACK SEA



## nadeemkhan110

*Pakistan Navy Ship was received by Deputy Commander Novorossiysk Naval Base and Defence Attaché at Moscow.*







Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR has arrived Russian Black Sea Port of Novorossiysk for a goodwill visit. 

In a statement issued by Pakistan Navy on Thursday, the ship was received by Deputy Commander Novorossiysk Naval Base and Defence Attaché (Pakistan) at Moscow.

A traditional welcome ceremony was organized wherein ceremonial guard from Russian Federation Navy participated. 

Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel) Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani represented Pakistan Navy on this occasion.

It may be recalled that Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR will also participate in a bilateral Naval Exercise with Russian Federation Navy Ships on completion of the port visit.

Source: http://www.radio.gov.pk/08-Dec-2016/pakistan-navy-ship-reaches-russia

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806870657363570688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

A very nice development. PNS getting unexpected but marvellous opportunities to train with the best of the best navies in the world and thus getting ready not only to safeguard Gawader port and shipping routes but also to tackle Indian navy and other enemies. 

This also implies that Russia has become a part of CPEC, regardless of the name, at some level. 

And of course, Pak-Russia relations are not at the cost of Indo-Russian relations. These are aimed at common enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

war&peace said:


> And of course, Pak-Russia relations are not at the cost of Indo-Russian relations. These are aimed at common enemies.



So true. Russia's relationship with both India and Pakistan are not a zero-sum game. Russia having relations with Pakistan does not upset the strategic balance in the region.


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR Official:

Pakistan Navy Ships visit ports of friendly countries from time to time. Presently, Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR is on an Overseas Deployment to Russia and arrived Russian Black Sea Port of Novorossiysk for a goodwill visit. The ship was greeted by a Russian Coast Guard Ship while approaching Novorossiysk Port. The ship was given warm welcome by Russian Federation Navy and city administration officials on its arrival.

The ship was received by Deputy Commander Novorossiysk Naval Base and Defence Attache (Pakistan) at Moscow. A traditional welcome ceremony was organized in the port area on this occasion wherein ceremonial guard from Russian Federation Navy participated and military band played various tunes.

Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (Personnel), Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani represented Pakistan Navy on this occasion. Representatives of local media also witnessed the ceremony and interacted with the Admiral and Commanding Officer at the end of ceremony.

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR will also participate in a bilateral Naval Exercise with Russian Federation Navy Ships on completion of the port visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

cloud4000 said:


> So true. Russia's relationship with both India and Pakistan are not a zero-sum game. Russia having relations with Pakistan does not upset the strategic balance in the region.


However, Indian govt does not see like that and has tried time and again to derail Pak-Russia relations by using its diplomatic influence on Moscow and it was too obvious in the case of Pak-Russia military exercise in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nadeemkhan110

The Special ceremony when PNS Alamgir Reached Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

That weather thou...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SleepingLion

I have to work more on my english vocabulary, so I learnt today "Isolation" means "Mingle"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

SleepingLion said:


> I have to work more on my english vocabulary, so I learnt today "Isolation" means "Mingle"



Hah! Apparently so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very friendly welcome from Russian navy delegation , always great to discuss peace and joint training on regional security. 

It is beneficial that our NAVY enages in more of these friendly cooperation trainings to fine tune their skills and make them sharper

Look forward to day after we have 20-30 ships so we can send 2-3 units together for more advance training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

** Alamgir will participate in bilateral naval exercise with Russia's navy ships*




 
By:


Press Release


09-Dec-16

5


*MOSCOW/ISLAMABAD:* Alamgir - the Pakistan Navy's ship - is on an overseas deployment to Russia and arrived in the black sea port of Novorossiysk for a goodwill visit, according to a press release issued on Thursday.

Pakistan navy ships visit ports of friendly countries from time to time. The ship was greeted by a Russia's coast guard ship while approaching Novorossiysk Port. The ship was given warm welcome by the Russian Federation Navy and officials of the city administration upon its arrival.

The ship was received by Novorossiysk Naval Base Deputy Commander and Defence Attache of the Pakistan Embassy. A traditional welcome ceremony was organised in the port area on this occasion wherein ceremonial guards from the Russian Federation Navy participated and military band played various tunes.

Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (personnel) Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani represented the Pakistan Navy on this occasion. Representatives of local media also witnessed the ceremony and interacted with the rear admiral and the commanding officer at the end of the ceremony.

The Alamgir will also participate in a bilateral naval exercise with the Russia's navy ships on completion of the port visit.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/09-Dec-16/pakistan-navy-ship-visits-russias-novorossiysk-port

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

SleepingLion said:


> I have to work more on my english vocabulary, so I learnt today "Isolation" means "Mingle"



Sarcasm level is good.


----------



## airmarshal

Pakistan is isolated. Modi is very successful. All marks to him.


----------



## Salza

war&peace said:


> This also implies that Russia has become a part of CPEC, regardless of the name, at some level.



Please keep CPEC out of every second thing coming from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

A very good development. All the best!


----------



## G H A Z I

a little bit more isolation from MODI will be appereciated


----------



## Myth_buster_1

What the heck is pakistani officials doing in russia without winter cloths? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @Emmie @Aether 

Kindly merge the thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-navy-ship-visits-russia’s-novorossiysk-port.465686/#post-8992294

Thanks.


----------



## Imran Khan

cloud4000 said:


> So true. Russia's relationship with both India and Pakistan are not a zero-sum game. Russia having relations with Pakistan does not upset the strategic balance in the region.


say this to BJP lead indian gov they are very very unsecured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154478386089130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

